# Windjammer St Lucia Resort Map



## luvmypt (Jul 31, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can either see or get a copy of the map? Thanks.


----------



## windmillhill (Aug 1, 2010)

Try this link

http://www.wjlprivateresidentsassoc...m&callingpage=../Resources/wpra-resources.php


----------



## luvmypt (Aug 1, 2010)

windmillhill said:


> Try this link
> 
> http://www.wjlprivateresidentsassoc...m&callingpage=../Resources/wpra-resources.php



Thank you very much.


----------



## jaym (Aug 3, 2010)

windmillhill said:


> Try this link
> 
> http://www.wjlprivateresidentsassoc...m&callingpage=../Resources/wpra-resources.php




Hoping to visit here Windjammer in the future.
Would it be possible to identify the one bedroom villas that are NOT open air bedrooms? 
I heard that there are some villas that have an open living room and terrace area but beds are within walled room so no bednets required.
What are the "Lily" suites, larger?
thanks.


----------



## windmillhill (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry, I can't help but have a look at this link http://www.windjammer-landing.com/accommodations/couples.asp.  There are some contact details on there so you might be able to find out direct from them.


----------



## riverside (Aug 4, 2010)

jaym said:


> Hoping to visit here Windjammer in the future.
> Would it be possible to identify the one bedroom villas that are NOT open air bedrooms?
> I heard that there are some villas that have an open living room and terrace area but beds are within walled room so no bednets required.
> What are the "Lily" suites, larger?
> thanks.



As far as I know, none of the bedrooms are open air.  They are all airconditioned.  Maybe another owner will correct me if I'm wrong.  We've stayed in 5 different one bedroom units.  3 were completely air conditioned and 2 were only air conditioned in the bedroom.


----------



## Larry (Aug 5, 2010)

jaym said:


> Hoping to visit here Windjammer in the future.
> What are the "Lily" suites, larger?
> thanks.



Lily suites are smaller than 1BR suites. I have never seen Lily suites but checking orbitz they are listed as 800 square feet and are large hotel rooms.

1BR suites are listed as 1200 square feet.


----------

